# Show Grooming



## katsdogworld

Sure wish you could come to Ann Martin's Complete Poodle Seminar this weekend!
She'll be joined by Irena Pinkusevich, who just cleaned up, including best groomer in show in Atlanta...There's nothing like getting hands on help!


----------



## katsdogworld

[


----------



## KalaMama

katsdogworld said:


> Sure wish you could come to Ann Martin's Complete Poodle Seminar this weekend!
> She'll be joined by Irena Pinkusevich, who just cleaned up, including best groomer in show in Atlanta...There's nothing like getting hands on help!


Me too but that would be a 9 hour flight and $1000 or so flight now


----------



## flyingduster

The neck, generally I shave down about as far as the nose is long. You can go a touch lower if you have the height on the topknot too, but generally just go about as low as the length of the nose. (either get them to tuck their chin right in and go as low as where their chin goes, or 'measure't with you hand to get a rough idea. Doesn't have to be perfect, you can tweak it if it looks too short or long over time!)

Yes, tidy up the jacket all over. If it's short as it is, perhaps let it grow a bit more, but you can *just* take the tips off to really tighten up the whole look. Here is Paris with minimal trimming on her 'jacket'









I then got that pic critiqued online and was told (apart from needing more hair in places) to really tighten up the jacket. I was so focused on trying to grow coat I hadn't really done much! So compare the before pic to when I trimmed it all up (ignore that her legs etc aren't as well brushed cos this was done a day or two AFTER the first pic!):









it's amazing how short you can go actually, and it really tightens up the whole image!

I don't know about the legs for sure, as I've never done a continental yet, but if it was me, I'd shave just *to* where the elbow 'bump' starts. Or lower. As long as you get your jacket going well you can tweak the line on the elbow up a tiny bit if it needs it, but you don't want the elbow sticking out at all, so better to take off not enough at first!!!


And for the rosettes, it does seem to depend a lot on each dog, but from what I've seen they actually a *very* close ontop. Like, a finger width apart or less! Check out 'apoodleaday's post just the other day; it shows a view looking ontop of her rosettes here: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=6152


Basically it's a tweaking act the whole way along. You sorta set in lines, and then tweak them as you go along!!! lol. Good luck!!!

*I so can't wait to do this to Paris later! lol!*


----------



## KalaMama

flyingduster said:


> The neck, generally I shave down about as far as the nose is long. You can go a touch lower if you have the height on the topknot too, but generally just go about as low as the length of the nose. (either get them to tuck their chin right in and go as low as where their chin goes, or 'measure't with you hand to get a rough idea. Doesn't have to be perfect, you can tweak it if it looks too short or long over time!)
> 
> Yes, tidy up the jacket all over. If it's short as it is, perhaps let it grow a bit more, but you can *just* take the tips off to really tighten up the whole look. Here is Paris with minimal trimming on her 'jacket'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then got that pic critiqued online and was told (apart from needing more hair in places) to really tighten up the jacket. I was so focused on trying to grow coat I hadn't really done much! So compare the before pic to when I trimmed it all up (ignore that her legs etc aren't as well brushed cos this was done a day or two AFTER the first pic!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's amazing how short you can go actually, and it really tightens up the whole image!
> 
> I don't know about the legs for sure, as I've never done a continental yet, but if it was me, I'd shave just *to* where the elbow 'bump' starts. Or lower. As long as you get your jacket going well you can tweak the line on the elbow up a tiny bit if it needs it, but you don't want the elbow sticking out at all, so better to take off not enough at first!!!
> 
> 
> And for the rosettes, it does seem to depend a lot on each dog, but from what I've seen they actually a *very* close ontop. Like, a finger width apart or less! Check out 'apoodleaday's post just the other day; it shows a view looking ontop of her rosettes here: http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=6152
> 
> 
> Basically it's a tweaking act the whole way along. You sorta set in lines, and then tweak them as you go along!!! lol. Good luck!!!
> 
> *I so can't wait to do this to Paris later! lol!*


GRACIAS!! That pic of the rosettes was exactly what I needed. I don't know why I hadn't noticed that. Yes, I see the difference in the jacket in before/after. I think I will take the tips off tomorrow and keep letting it grow of course. Thanks.


----------



## flyingduster

oops sorry, I fixed the pics, I posted the wrong ones! lol!


----------



## katsdogworld

Do you have the Kahlstone Poodle Grooming book? It really helps. Still, after all the reading and questioning, I found what was most hopeful was to have a show groomer set the pattern, so I could see and understand. One thing to note is that every dog is different as far as strengths and weaknesses, and therefore every groom is just a bit different to emphasize/deemphasize these points. 
I know the complete poodle seminar seems expensive, but show grooms run $150 each, so I consider it an investment.


----------



## KalaMama

katsdogworld said:


> Do you have the Kahlstone Poodle Grooming book? It really helps. Still, after all the reading and questioning, I found what was most hopeful was to have a show groomer set the pattern, so I could see and understand. One thing to note is that every dog is different as far as strengths and weaknesses, and therefore every groom is just a bit different to emphasize/deemphasize these points.
> I know the complete poodle seminar seems expensive, but show grooms run $150 each, so I consider it an investment.


Oh no I didn't think it was expensive(my flight would be this short notice from Honolulu), it is just so far from me and I have 2 kids so I can't just up and leave right now. I will be on the mainland from May 28 until mid June so I could possibly make a seminar then. Thanks for the info, it is definitely something I would like to try.

flyingduster, I though the first 2 pics looked different from one another(shows how much I know lol) thanks!


----------



## Winnow

I think this dog is perfect !

http://www.huffish.se/my_diego.html

Well he is the father to my Vaka but he is amazing and so well cut.


----------



## KPoos

That's a lot of ear fringe on that dog. It makes his head and nose kind of disappear in there.


----------



## jak

Winnow said:


> I think this dog is perfect !
> 
> http://www.huffish.se/my_diego.html
> 
> Well he is the father to my Vaka but he is amazing and so well cut.


I was admiring him a couple of weeks ago..
I would love to get a dog from Cotian, who are in Australia, who bred the Diego's dam. I love love love those Huffish dogs


----------



## wishpoo

> I think this dog is perfect !
> 
> http://www.huffish.se/my_diego.html
> 
> Well he is the father to my Vaka but he is amazing and so well cut.


Oh boy - my heart just skipped a beat - I swear !!!!! That dog is amazing - a peace of art really - I have no idea about grooming part - but Diego is a *heavenly * creature !!!! :target:


----------



## jak

wishpoo said:


> Oh boy - my heart just skipped a beat - I swear !!!!! That dog is amazing - a peace of art really - I have no idea about grooming part - but Diego is a *heavenly * creature !!!! :target:


He is! Just stunning!

Lol, awhile back, there was an horrific matricide here in NZ, and they made a movie about it, and it was called Heavenly Creatures... lol

You weren't to know!


----------



## frostfirestandards

jak said:


> He is! Just stunning!
> 
> Lol, awhile back, there was an horrific matricide here in NZ, and they made a movie about it, and it was called Heavenly Creatures... lol
> 
> You weren't to know!


Isnt that the one with Kate Winslet? like they smash the mom over the head with a rock? :fish:


----------



## jak

frostfirestandards said:


> Isnt that the one with Kate Winslet? like they smash the mom over the head with a rock? :fish:


Yeah, it is. The actually incident was actually back in the 1950s, but the film, 1994.
It was directed by our Famous Sir Peter Jackson (lotr, king kong etc.)
Yeah, it was a brick in a stocking..

Sorry, to go off topic!


----------



## frostfirestandards

jak said:


> Yeah, it is. The actually incident was actually back in the 1950s, but the film, 1994.
> It was directed by our Famous Sir Peter Jackson (lotr, king kong etc.)
> Yeah, it was a brick in a stocking..
> 
> Sorry, to go off topic!


Ok yes... I saw it years ago, didnt know it was a true story :wacko:
nor did I know that it was directed by peter Jackson, that Peter Jackson was from NZ or that he was knighted 

see...I learn alot here! 

I am also sorry that I got OT


----------



## frostfirestandards

wishpoo said:


> Oh boy - my heart just skipped a beat - I swear !!!!! That dog is amazing - a peace of art really - I have no idea about grooming part - but Diego is a *heavenly * creature !!!! :target:


I think I just found Willow's new boyfriend


----------



## jak

frostfirestandards said:


> Ok yes... I saw it years ago, didnt know it was a true story :wacko:
> nor did I know that it was directed by peter Jackson, that Peter Jackson was from NZ or that he was knighted
> 
> see...I learn alot here!
> 
> I am also sorry that I got OT


Yes, very:wacko:, lol, he was knighted very recently for his services to the film industry



frostfirestandards said:


> I think I just found Willow's new boyfriend



ooooh, Yes!!


----------



## Winnow

frostfirestandards said:


> I think I just found Willow's new boyfriend


He is amazing such a sweet dog. Lots of show attitude and a great fun.

His offspring's have been doing well but the first litter is not even a year old.


----------

